# property to rent in British Columbia



## calowe (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi we are a family of 4 looking to move to canada, can anyone suggest and good websites or companies to start investigating the rental market for property in British Columbia......................all help gratefully received.....................


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

*Narrow it down*



calowe said:


> Hi we are a family of 4 looking to move to canada, can anyone suggest and good websites or companies to start investigating the rental market for property in British Columbia......................all help gratefully received.....................


you will need to narrow your search down to a specific area, and then try "used(insert city name)com, ie; usedvancouver.com or usedvictoria.com, at the bottom of the home page will be an entire list off all the cities in BC and Canada, they cover, then theres always kijiji or craigslist, but just use caution when giving money to anyone, make sure they are the legal owner.


----------

